# No more lot races at Hobbytown Indy?



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

I was just recently informed by Bob that HobbytownUSA management will no longer allow parking lot races in Castleton due to poor turnout last year (they will be sending the equipment to another store out of state) ... I don't know about anyone else but I had a blast in the 2 races that I attended last year ... one thing I do know is that the past two (at least) summers were horribly hot ... we have had a beautiful summer so far this year and I would think that the turnout would be better for that reason alone ... does anybody in Indy feel the same as me that losing the HobbytownUSA lot races forever would be horrible? ... is there anyone who feels the same way that I do? ... Does anyone have any suggestions how to encourage management to change their mind?

This is not a hobbytown thread ...


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

I had a blast. Shame to lose the equipment. Entries were so-so, but the spectator crowd that watched was great. 

A little marketing and it could have been a lot bigger.

What killed it is the lack of rental transponders.


----------

